# Epson 8700 slop in the lens shift wheels ??



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

My Epson 8700 is very bright and has a very good picture ,and seems well built, but my lens shift wheels have a great deal of slop. (vert and horiz) It seems i have turn it a quarter of a revolution before it catches , and if you turn it too far you have to turn another 1/4 turn or so before it catches again. It's very hard to get a precise adjustment (with all the slop) anyone with a 8700 have the same problem? If this is normal it seems to be a poor design.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My Sanyo Z4 has slop, although not a full 1/4 turn. You can feel it catching and still adjust it. Don't have experience with that Epson, though.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My Sanyo does the same thing, plus the vertical position changes as the horizontal is adjusted. Eventually I can get it just right but it does take patience and the dial does have even more slop than yours. Whats far more annoying is the focus drift this projector is notorious for...

Its a good projector but does have some annoying quirks.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

my 8350 has zero slop something may not be right.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Surely there are some Epson 8700 owners on here


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Still no Epson 8700 owners?


----------



## lamia1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've had two, they all have it. Others have discussed this as well on AV forum for the 8700. It typically settles down such that, once you get it set, it stops "drifting" but I have had this as well-scotch taped the control to try to prevent it. It's still an amazing projector.


----------



## TWISM (May 13, 2009)

They all have it. The 8500/8700 etc. I had nothing but problems with 4 8500/8700 units. I finally sold the new 8700 they sent me and went to the JVC RS40. Wow just having those adjustments motorized makes it worth it.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

TWISM said:


> They all have it. The 8500/8700 etc. I had nothing but problems with 4 8500/8700 units. I finally sold the new 8700 they sent me and went to the JVC RS40. Wow just having those adjustments motorized makes it worth it.


I'm hearing that from a lot of people about the slop. I agree the RS40 is a little better but also twice the cost and out of my budget


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My Sanyo Z4 has some "slop" but once I have it set I have not had it move in months so Im not sure if thats a real issue or not. Does the Epson not have a lock switch to keep them form moving?


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> My Sanyo Z4 has some "slop" but once I have it set I have not had it move in months so Im not sure if thats a real issue or not. Does the Epson not have a lock switch to keep them form moving?


No lock. but a poster somewhere posted a set up procedure to use to stop the drifting and it worked , but i cant find it. it was to basically adjust the shift from down to up , and VERY gently tapping on the lens to take out the play (which is where the drift comes from) and then another very small amount of adjusting. and now, mine has not moved in 10 hours


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

My 8500UB has no slop but is very touchy. Scrolling the wheel 1/4" moves the picture 1/2" on the screen. Was annoying to set up but have not had to do any adjustments since the initial setup and that's with 2 Paradigm sub 12 pounding away.


----------

